# API CO2 booster



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know what the dosage is on this product?

Cheers.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know, but they say the directions for dosing are on the bottle label. You could call API Product/Technical Support: (800) 847-0659.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

JKUK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know what the dosage is on this product?
> 
> Cheers.


It's the same as excel, 1 ml / 10 gallons daily.


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Aaron.


----------

